# 你平均每天几点睡 / 你每天平均几点睡



## TaiChiChuan

你平均每天几点睡？
你每天平均几点睡？
大家看看上面两个句子，哪个更好？


----------



## Peter Tran

我 觉得 第 二 句子 更好。


----------



## anluoridge

非要说的话，第二句更好。其实没多大区别。
但一般不这么说，常用的表达方式是：你一般每天几点睡？/你每天一般几点睡？
“一般”在此处的意思是：大多数时候。


----------



## Peter Tran

很好 的。 请 你 们 用 两 个 语 就是 汉语 和 英语 那 我们 可以 提高 两个 外语 的 水平。对 我 来说。谢谢 你们 很多。


----------



## kareno999

anluoridge said:


> 非要说的话，第二句更好。其实没多大区别。
> 但一般不这么说，常用的表达方式是：你一般每天几点睡？/你每天一般几点睡？
> “一般”在此处的意思是：大多数时候。


Up. 平均几点睡... 我睡觉时间的方差是不是也要算一下


----------



## fashionjewelry

都差不多的。。我感觉第一个好点


----------



## SuperXW

我也感觉第一个好点。


----------



## usmedium

我是这样认为的，你详细问的对方几天，所以我考虑精确一点，这样就把“平均”放最近的地方，也就是“几点”前面。


----------



## eyesineyes

both of them are equally good!


----------



## Maggiemoocn

知道你要表达什么意思，但我们一般不会这么说。我们会用“大概” “通常” “一般”这样的词。只有在牵扯到数量的时候会用“平均”。比如，你平均一个月看几次电影？你平均一个月挣多少钱？有的时候平均也放在不同的位置，说成，你一个月平均看几次电影，你一个月平均挣多少钱？这样说从语感上说比较别扭，但是有些人就这么说的，除非是正式的书面语，会想一想放什么地方好。

你提到的例子，应该这样表达：你大概/通常/一般几点钟睡觉？



TaiChiChuan said:


> 你平均每天几点睡？
> 你每天平均几点睡？
> 大家看看上面两个句子，哪个更好？


----------



## otis8883

Hey, we usually use" 一般" instead of "平均"

"平均" sounds to me more like "how often".

Eg: 你平均看多久一次电影
How often do you watch movies



"一般" usually means "usually"
When do u usually go to sleep


----------



## TaiChiChuan

多谢大家的回复，但我同学真的就是把每天上床睡觉的时间记录下来并求出其平均值，然后告诉我他的上床睡觉时间的平均值。。。


----------



## JuJuWong

Normalement, les chinois ne parlent pas comme ça^^ Mais, votre camarade est amusant^^


----------



## Peter Tran

I like the way of otis8883 because I have found out that it's helpful for me just because I am both an English learner and Chinese one. In addition, My English is better than Chinese.


----------

